# Will Melo get the message?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Melo's lack of commitment to doing the little things and playing defense are going to continue to cost him playing time with Coach Karl. Do you believe that before the season is over, Melo will consistently play hard on defense, box out and hustle when his shot isn't falling?

Note: I will not let this turn into a bash Melo thread. You have been warned.


----------



## zero2hero00 (May 1, 2004)

with him sitting on the bench the entire 4th quater i think melo will learn his lesson. i belive melo will play hard before the season is ovber. and he better. lol


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm saying Carmelo should get it. Carmelo had a great coach in Syracuse. The guy is coachable. I believe this season has been quite up and down and all of these tribulations are new to Carmelo Anthony. Post last years playoffs have been a whole new world for Carmelo. I'm not making excuses for the guy. But he is still young and still not grown in to a mature man. He is a very young man that is going to make mistakes and thats what were dealing with in my opinion. Hopefully he turns it around in the near future though and finds some inspiration from March Madness. And hopefully will continue to work on his game and start taking heed to what coach Karl has to say. This guy has coached perennial all stars in Gary Payton , Shawn Kemp, Ray Allen etc


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Its too late for Melo to get it...he came in out of shape physically and mentally. Maybe, next year kid.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Tom said:


> Its too late for Melo to get it...he came in out of shape physically and mentally. Maybe, next year kid.


It's never too late. Maybe it wont pay off huge dividence right now for the Nuggets but it will at some point. And it's not like Carmelo has sucked this season and had major problems. He's just been frustrated. And under performed to the expectations we all had for him. And I'm sure he feels he has underperformed to his capabilites. If we go in to the playoffs this year that will be 2 positive years with Carmelo playing for the Nuggets. And I realize Carmelo isnt the only reason the Nuggets made it to the playoffs last year. But he was a big part of the equation last year. Even more so last year than this year IMO. Although Carmelo will be key in helping us reach the playoffs again this year. The guy finished a close second in the ROTY award behind Lebron James. Thats nothing to shake a stick at. This kid has huge potential it would be a crying shame if it never gets fulfilled.

I'm still with Carmelo and the Nuggets if they make the playoffs or not. This is a franchise that will have to be reckon with this year and many years to come. No more cellar dweller. Nuggets are up and coming and I like what Kiki has done so far with the team.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Is Karl sitting Melo's butt on the pine? I haven't been following the Nugs much (depresses me too much to see Kmart in a Nugs uniform). But that's exactly what Melo has needed for a while now, and what no one's had the guts to do. He needs someone to emphatically demonstrate to him that he is not in control, and he is not the leader. He's got a boatload of talent (coming into the pros I thought he had a Larry Bird type game (inside, out, passing, rebounding, and clutch)), but when I saw him in Seattle (a game Kmart missed w/ strep throat I might add :curse: ), I'd never seen someone w/ worse body language (well except for Miller). If Karl can whip Melo into shape, Denver will be sitting pretty. If not, troubles are on the horizon, IMO.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I really hope he does before this season ends. I want to see the Nuggets do well in the playoffs, but I honestly do not think they can beat the Spurs if they are matched up in the first round.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

melo has already made huge strides since karl got here. if he can keep this up, in a few years he will be excellent.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

NugzFan said:


> melo has already made huge strides since karl got here. if he can keep this up, in a few years he will be excellent.


He has been on the bench for the fourth quarter in two critical games recently. If those are huge strides, you might wanna recheck your definition. Lebron and Wade are excellent *now*. Carmelo is a whining *****.


----------

